# Welder gloves



## jcam222 (May 24, 2020)

I wear a pair constantly when smoking. Use them handling hot shelves, pans, the firebox etc. one of my most used items. Noticed this sale on them on Amazon. 6 pack for less than $10. https://slickdeals.net/?sdtrk=iphon...564878&lno=2&sdtid=0&trd=Blue&sdfib=1&afsrc=1


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2020)

Thats what I use too...welding gloves. Thats a good deal on those. Ive seen some good deals at harbor freight on welding gloves as well. Perfect for the smoker or fire


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 24, 2020)

It expired


----------



## jcam222 (May 24, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> It expired


Yea bummer, seecthey are up to $15 for the 6 pack now.


----------



## 73saint (May 24, 2020)

Still not a bad price.


----------



## forktender (May 25, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I wear a pair constantly when smoking. Use them handling hot shelves, pans, the firebox etc. one of my most used items. Noticed this sale on them on Amazon. 6 pack for less than $10. https://slickdeals.net/?sdtrk=iphon...564878&lno=2&sdtid=0&trd=Blue&sdfib=1&afsrc=1


Crazy, cheap.
I'm a huge fan of the Tilman 1338 Tig gloves, but they cost $8 per pair. I really like that they are leather only so you still have great dexterity when you are wearing them. And I absolutely love that they are Goat skin made in the good'ol USA.


----------

